# ShopTemp "Wish list" Thread



## dice (Apr 6, 2010)

Want an item that's not already available at *ShopTemp* site? Throw your suggestions here.


NOTE: This thread doesn't guarantee that the shop will be able to stock your suggested items but it should aid in the site runners identifying the kind of items their "target consumers" want.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 6, 2010)

PDA Panache's NDS 'Battle Styli' as reviewed by our very own Toni Plutonij. Also by dsdatabase.org. They are quite pricey, however.


----------



## DCG (Apr 6, 2010)

dsi XL screen protectors


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 6, 2010)

N64 to USB adapter. I hate the fact that they're like 18$ while a PS2 adapter will only cost 5$.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 6, 2010)

DS Fat power cable


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 6, 2010)

classic controller to gc cable.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

Great! I had some suggestions personally.

- Memory sticks (like Pro Duo): For PSP users.
- Pandora batteries: It's a bitch finding a reliable site that has them.
- PSP stuff in general: hardware mods and replacement parts
- More gadgets: More types of adapters, etc
- GBAtemp stuff!: Who wouldn't want a GBAtemp shirt or mug? Fuck, if they started selling GBAmugs I'd consider buying one to drink my weekend coffee in. My snowman mug isn't really fitting the season anymore. Not to mention these would be kickass giveaways for contests, not to mention cheaper. It sure beats the old GBAtemp shop.
- DS *Phat* EZ Flash 3-in-1: Odds are that the DSL 3-in-1 is technically compatible with the DS Phat, but it doesn't actually fit in the damn slot. It's too short. Trust me, I've tried, and unless you want to butcher your DS, it's not gonna fit. There's a larger DS Phat version (which I own). Here's the Phat sized one. Here's the DSL sized one.


----------



## MicroChip123 (Apr 6, 2010)

Soft case (DSL and DSi versions)








Hard DS Cases  (DSL and DSi versions)






MicroSD card reader


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 6, 2010)

MicroChip123 said:
			
		

> MicroSD card reader


ShopTemp already have a similar one.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 6, 2010)

Any chance for modding tools for other consoles, specifically the 360?
I'd love to see tools like the Xecuter CK3 connectivity kits and probes for Lite-On models. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and bulk rate pricing would REALLY hit the spot, because I gotta order a bunch of acekards


----------



## Damian666 (Apr 6, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> dsi XL screen protectors



+1

cant seem to find anything :s

Damian666


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

DSi XL with some discount please I want one so bad lol
DSi XL Screen Protectors


----------



## Krestent (Apr 6, 2010)

Get rid of the R4's...


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

EZ 3in1 Batteries such as these.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Get rid of the R4's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 6, 2010)

Should have some GBA stuff. :x


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

Why does everyone hate the R4? They had good support, they got sued so it's not their fault, people should hate the DS-Xtreme, if anyone remembers that bricking firmware they released.


----------



## Nero2000 (Apr 6, 2010)

How about the NDS Adapter and NDS Adapter +?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

More stuff...

- Guitar Hero/Rock Band peripherals: Guitar Hero/Rock Band Wii guitars/drum sets.
- Wii Balance Board: They're pretty overpriced
- Wii Speak: Meh, might as well
- Wiimote charger: I have one in my room but the battery packs themselves are shot.
- GBA clone: Seeing Sterl's fantastic review, it looks like a worthy purchase.
- Xbox 360 accessories: headsets, controllers, battery packs/charger stations, wireless adapters, HDMI cables, cooling fans
- Blank CD's and DVD's: Simple enough.



			
				N64Temp said:
			
		

> Why does everyone hate the R4? They had good support, they got sued so it's not their fault, people should hate the DS-Xtreme, if anyone remembers that bricking firmware they released.



Kinda off topic, but when people think of the R4, they don't think of the original R4, which was and still is not a terrible cart. Nowadays it's pretty much crippled because of the lack of DSTT or R4 firmware updates and new games that are coming out usually require a firmware update. However, ways back, it still got enough patches and compatibility to work with most games. I had mine for about a year and while I had to wait for a patch while everybody else was fine, it still got a patch. Up until the big crop of games in March, it got patches or fixes for most games, with big ones like Bowser's Inside Story and Spirit Tracks coming to memory. I've now since updated to an Acekard, but that R4 was still reliable enough in the year I had it.

R4s are associated with shitty clones and poor knockoffs that leads to many people complaining, which leads to people getting angry, which leads to all this culminating on GBAtemp until there's a general frown upon the whole name "R4".

As for TempShop selling them and their knockoffs, the fact is that people will still buy them, and when there's profit to be made that keeps GBAtemp up and running, it doesn't matter. In the end it comes down to the site running, and I don't care how many crappy knockoff carts they sell to keep that.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

PC Gamepads like this would be cool for PC Emulation.


----------



## sn0wfish (Apr 6, 2010)

how about some external battery packs for DS/PSP?


----------



## smash_brew (Apr 6, 2010)

Id like to see replacement cases for the wii and psp. I'll be in the market for both soon.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 6, 2010)

Get a warehouse in the USA to they could send stuff from the US. Faster shipping than  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Open Pandora(I want to see that happen)
Some Consoles like the Wii.


----------



## C175R (Apr 6, 2010)

accessories for PSP and more for Wii.
also some for PS3 would be nice. Like HDMI cable or Fan for PS3 or even headsets.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to see EZflash IVs and other GBA flashcarts personally.



			
				jgu1994 said:
			
		

> N64 to USB adapter. I hate the fact that they're like 18$ while a PS2 adapter will only cost 5$.
> 
> That is simply due to the complexity of the N64 controller compared to the playstation controller, the playstation controller port is electrically identical to a PC gamepad port.  So a playstation controller adapter is just a usb gamepad port wired to a playstation controller socket.
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Krestent (Apr 6, 2010)

@Guild:  Now some newbies might think that we like the R4...

On-topic:  How about the Nyko Wand+?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2010)

As it was said before, GBAtemp merch and some more GBA-Stuff (like an EZ IV or such) would be nice.



			
				N64Temp said:
			
		

> Why does everyone hate the R4? They had good support, they got sued so it's not their fault, people should hate the DS-Xtreme, if anyone remembers that bricking firmware they released.


Most people (especially newbies) might not even remember the DS-Xtreme itself.


----------



## Yukito (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd get a DS-Xtreme just for the disco LED when I'm playing Music...

But yeah wishlist : 

EZFlash 3-in-1 for NDS Phat

Though the website state that the 3in1 they are selling is compatible with both, but the picture clearly shows it is only for DSLite...


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 6, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> *Get a warehouse in the USA to they could send stuff from the US. Faster shipping than
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dsi/dsxl and replacement case, cases that go over the dsi's and accessories. Watches of  all kind ?


----------



## thedicemaster (Apr 6, 2010)

DSi XL compatible pouches/carrying cases would be nice.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Apr 6, 2010)

I would love to see some modded Wii consoles.
If they sell mod chips, I think they could take the next step and just sell modded consoles (I believe that there are many sites that do this already).


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Apr 6, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Should have some GBA stuff. :x
> 
> +1
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like that light tip stylus. Someone mentioned it before me in this thread, but +1 to the idea.


----------



## Comrade Cough (Apr 6, 2010)

Flashcards:
~EZ-Flash 3in1 Phat
~EZ-Flash IV

Accessories:
~More NDS Lite cases (White, Black, Green, etc.)
~NDS/PSP Batteries
~PSP Pandora Batteries


----------



## Satangel (Apr 6, 2010)

Comrade Cough said:
			
		

> Flashcards:
> ~EZ-Flash 3in1 Phat
> ~*EZ-Flash IV*
> 
> ...



Definitely, it's so hard to find, it's ridiculous!


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

PS2 modding stuff.


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2010)

More Accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just little things that people can add to their order when they buy flashcarts.
Also like Acey said in the official thread, GBATEMP SHIRTS


----------



## The Pi (Apr 6, 2010)

3 in 1 for ds phat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





slot 2 cards with rtc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





acekard rpg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: iplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Also like Acey said in the official thread, GBATEMP SHIRTS



+1


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 6, 2010)

The Wireless Nunchuk for the Wii Mote


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 6, 2010)

GBAtemp made vinyl skins for PSP, DS, LITE, DSi, XL etc. 
And stickers should be included in every shipping.


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> PS2 modding stuff.



+1


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

Why don't we just say "DSi XL accessories" across the board? Meaning...

- Carrying cases
- Big ass styli
- Screen protectors

And eventually...

- Replacement parts (housing, screens, etc)


----------



## Minox (Apr 6, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Comrade Cough said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because it's not made anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Should have some GBA stuff. :x


Yeah defintely would like to get a couple of GBAtemp t-shirts.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 6, 2010)

Would it also be possible to accept google checkout?  I prefer it to paypal (because google are not bastards like them).


----------



## danisson (Apr 6, 2010)

GBAtemp merchandise and Iplayer


----------



## Mijkael (Apr 6, 2010)

NEO-FLASH N64 flashcart!


----------



## cfcpd95 (Apr 6, 2010)

DS Phat stuff please
Great Site cant wait til order my Supercard DSTWO !


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 6, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> Would it also be possible to accept google checkout?  I prefer it to paypal (because google are not bastards like them).



Agreed. I use Google Checkout most of the time and love it.

Please think about it, ShopTemp!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2010)

More accessories
Replacement parts for the NDS

Definitely needs GBAtemp merchandise!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd like to see more variety in the replacement shell colors.


----------



## qwsed (Apr 7, 2010)

A larger veriaty of memory cards. Especially class 6 cards. And some SD cards for the wii wouldnt be all that bad. Some more chip choises for the wii also. 

Is the shop going to be restricted to mostly nintendo products?


----------



## House Spider (Apr 7, 2010)

A shoptemp bag, like the logo.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

portable screens!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i mean the ones for ps2, gc, wii, whatever!!


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 7, 2010)

DS Wifi adapter
More replacement cases (particularly the transparent blue color) 

I hope to see those added in the near future.


----------



## ericling (Apr 7, 2010)

A built in currency converter? 
Make user friendly


----------



## qwsed (Apr 7, 2010)

One thing that i think is essential and comes with no cost for you at all is that you mark the packages as gifts. If thats done atleast in the EU we get our product toll-tax free (Most of the times). You can also mark the package is worth like 20$ instead of the real deal (if its alot more). That will help too


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 7, 2010)

been looking to get the XMB Wii to USB video adapter for a long time.
Console Source stoped carrying them so I've had to look for other suppliers.
Rather expensive though so still waiting to get enough cash to spend on the darn thing anyway.

Some old GBA flash carts and repair parts for older machines etc would be nice.

Spare Gamecube parts, old dreamcasts, maybe just used console and accories too perhaps.


----------



## fartos32 (Apr 7, 2010)

SNES and N64 flash carts that work on PAL would be great.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

*I believe that having a Class 6 mSDHC card would be great.*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 7, 2010)

For starters, I'd like to see some earphones added


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> For starters, I'd like to see some earphones added


+1

plus stuff to dump roms and saves from ds, gba, gbc

edit:

3in1 for phat

iplayer

slot 2 with rtc


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> For starters, I'd like to see some earphones added


+1 Maybe some cheap fiio amps too.
Some usb to other controllers.
DS phat stuff.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 7, 2010)

+1 to the gba sized ezflash 3 in 1 for ds phats.


----------



## Splych (Apr 7, 2010)

+1 to more NDS Replacement Case. Preferable the clear/translucent ones


----------



## Dangy (Apr 7, 2010)

DS Phat accessories. 

Phat (GBA Sized) EZ Flash 3in1.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 7, 2010)

Perhaps some PSP accessories.


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> - Blank CD's and DVD's: Simple enough.


that and:
(micro)sd's
DS Mod kits (e.g. triwing screwdriver, replacement fuses, replacement shell, etc...)


----------



## zeromac (Apr 7, 2010)

3DS with a discount when its out


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 7, 2010)

just one thing.... volume discounts


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

Are there any plans to carry an EZFlash 3-in-1 for the original DS? This is pretty much the deciding factor between the DSTWO and an Acekard 2i for me.


----------



## rich333 (Apr 7, 2010)

controller adaptors for wii, ie: snes to gc adaptor, sega to gc adaptor, ps1 to classic controller adaptor


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

gameboy/color stuff such as this $4 gbc case which has surprisingly good build quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as well as maybe some gameboy flash kits (for lsdj, etc..)


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am not sure if I over looked it but possibly to have instructions for replacing the DS Lite Replacement case somewhere in a tab in PDF format. Obviously this does not have to be geared toward the case in specific but in a broader spectrum just to provide instructions on the items that you have to offer.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

EZ Flash IV
Sega Saturn mod chip
Sega Saturn Action Replay 4 in 1
Nintendo 64 to Wii(mote) controller converter
Gameboy/GBC Flash Cart


... & bulk rate discount



... and instructions for replacing PSP 2000 cases...


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 7, 2010)

Bulk discounts, replacement stylii, more information on how to use the products (lots of stuff about cases and I think it would help sales if there was a direct link on the page)...


----------



## ecchi (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd like to see some NDSi XL accessories, screen protectors ect.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

I would like to see an option where the box can be posted in disassembled (flat) form.

Whenever I would get flash cards from DX, the boxes ALWAYS got squashed in the post.

So I say... please can you have an option to leave the boxes flat -- I am happy to assemble them myself... _and I hate squashed boxes!_


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 7, 2010)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> PDA Panache's NDS 'Battle Styli' as reviewed by our very own Toni Plutonij. Also by dsdatabase.org. They are quite pricey, however.



^^I'd like to see this at a decent price too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd also like to see a decent selection of DSL replacement cases (decent ones not crappy ones)

there where some other bits and pieces I thought of but I've forgotten now


----------



## mr.spickle (Apr 7, 2010)

Packs of 50 extra styluses


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 7, 2010)

PS2 to USB controller adapter is on the top of my list.


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 7, 2010)

ecchi said:
			
		

> I'd like to see some NDSi XL accessories, screen protectors ect.


+1, I'd like to see that too, especially protective cases.


----------



## poipo32 (Apr 7, 2010)

EZ-Flash 3-in-1 for DS Phat and GBA Flashcarts.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

poipo32 said:
			
		

> EZ-Flash 3-in-1 for DS Phat and GBA Flashcarts.



+1


----------



## midazolam (Apr 7, 2010)

- EZflash IV or any other GBA flashcarts.
- GBM faceplates (I'm dreaming)


----------



## Krestent (Apr 7, 2010)

DS Phat accessories and parts, such as chargers or screens.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 7, 2010)

More DS Phat gear!

I need a replacement.. everything!

Or like I said in another thread cheap ass DSL's... maybe refurbished ones straight from the big N?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> EZ 3in1 Batteries such as these.



Better yet, why not sell replacement batteries for the 3-in-1 and M3 slot-2 devices (like the Perfect Lite) with the contact tabs already attached, and ready to solder, like this:

http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/603-28498-...chargeable.html?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2010)

I was thinking, maybe there can be a GBA/ShopTemp reward scheme, or affiliate program?

In that GBAtemp members have their own unique referral links to ShopTemp, and they can get say, privileges at GBAtemp or something, or even with enough help, bonus goodies or discounts from ShopTemp?

It's just a thought, feel free to totally shoot that down if you don't want to go in that direction.


----------



## Makar (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 for DS Phat stuff and GBATemp stuff

Also how about the PokeWalker? The ones on ebay are too expensive...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 8, 2010)

Makar8000 said:
			
		

> +1 for DS Phat stuff and GBATemp stuff
> 
> Also how about the PokeWalker? The ones on ebay are too expensive...



Nintendo sells replacements for $14.99:

http://store.nintendo.com/webapp/wcs/store...rencyPreference

Not sure how much cheaper you think anyone's going to sell them for, unless they're cheap knock-offs.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Nintendo sells replacements for $14.99:
> 
> http://store.nintendo.com/webapp/wcs/store...rencyPreference
> 
> Not sure how much cheaper you think anyone's going to sell them for, unless they're cheap knock-offs.


They make you buy the belt-clip separately? What's the deal with that?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> They make you buy the belt-clip separately? What's the deal with that?



Think that's bad?  A week ago they were selling the Pokewalker for $8.95, instead of $14.99.


----------



## ZeroPaladn (Apr 8, 2010)

Def. would like to see some replacement parts for the DSL/DSPhat.

I'd be all over GBAtemp/SHOPtemp mugs and stuff (console cases, vinyl stickers, ect)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I was thinking, maybe there can be a GBA/ShopTemp reward scheme, or affiliate program?
> 
> In that GBAtemp members have their own unique referral links to ShopTemp, and they can get say, privileges at GBAtemp or something, or even with enough help, bonus goodies or discounts from ShopTemp?
> 
> It's just a thought, feel free to totally shoot that down if you don't want to go in that direction.



+1


Or a bulk/resellers discount for those Tempers who are so inclined...


----------



## Quincy (Apr 8, 2010)

DS Phat replacement shells! And good ones, not the crappy shit they sell on DX


----------



## Dead End (Apr 8, 2010)

A list of stuff

Access Pro v3 Tool Kit
Custom Shells
Other console Items
--Especialy Pandora batteries
Actual Consoles
Modded Consoles
-chiped wii
-hacked PSP
-ect
Back-up Parts screens,ect


----------



## Defiance (Apr 8, 2010)

Dead End said:
			
		

> Modded Consoles
> -chiped wii
> -hacked PSP
> -ect
> Back-up Parts screens,ect



ST had to remove modchips due to PayPal not agreeing with the usage of them..  

Although I do think maybe some DSi cases (I see DS Lite ones) would be nice to have.


----------



## Dead End (Apr 9, 2010)

hmmp they removed modchips but not the acecards? im ok with that softmod  is easier but i still think modded sonsoles should be instock


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Apr 9, 2010)

Iplayer
"battle stylus"
pandora battery
open pandora?
GBA stuff
Triwing screwdriver
consoles
handhelds


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 9, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Comrade Cough said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have it on 0shippingzone. I ordered several stuffs from them and it's definitely a serious place.
http://www.0shippingzone.com/flash-ezflash-p-329.html


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 10, 2010)

Can you please carry DSi XL things?

I'm specifically looking for quality (and cheap) screen protectors and carrying cases.



			
				TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was at Anime Boston I had suggested some people who lost their pokewalker get it here because it was so cheap. WTF Nintendo


----------



## wessel261 (Apr 11, 2010)

I would really like to see an ze-flash 3-in-1 GBA-sized aka for the ds phat
I saw it requested here a few times and I totally agree with them
If it doesn't cost too much I will definately pick one


----------



## dan80315 (Apr 11, 2010)

Crystal clear cases (non-coloured ones) for the NDS Lites and DSi/XL/LL/blah blah blah.


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 12, 2010)

DSLite Tek Case. Case for NDSlite but it has extended battery.


----------



## Tsunii (Apr 12, 2010)

youga_88 said:
			
		

> DSLite Tek Case. Case for NDSlite but it has extended battery.


+1 for the tek case
i'd definitely buy one

others:
* more colors for the crystal cases
* more themed stylus pens


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 12, 2010)

Oeh!

DS Phat stylus'
So damn hard to find em! THey only have the ones for the DSL or DSi in the shops nowadays and I keep losing mine.. like all 15 of em


----------



## Krestent (Apr 12, 2010)

NVm


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 12, 2010)

My wish list:
Iphone/ iPod/ ipad stuff
Supercard sd and/or
Supercard sd mini without rumble
Ez flash 3 in 1 for ds phat
DS phat replacement cases


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 12, 2010)

SWAP MAGIC!!!
I hope they add it!


----------



## Lily (Apr 12, 2010)

Dead End said:
			
		

> Access Pro v3 Tool Kit



This toolkit is a piece of complete and utter garbage. The first one I bought, the bits rusted upon contact with the air, and 75% of the bits snapped/broke/chipped during use. The replacement kit also rusted once opened and exposed to the air. Stay far, far away. Buy real tools (like I did afterwards). Yes they're a little more expensive, but you can get the exact bits you need (aka tri-wing, gamebit, etc) and you don't have to worry that they'll disintegrate when you're not looking.


----------



## chriso (Apr 13, 2010)

DSI replacement shell/parts. Can't seem to find them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 14, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Get rid of the R4's...




Why though?

If a parent is looking for one to shut their kid up, and doesn't care about all the latest games, and wants something that's ridiculously easy to and set up, R4 is perfect for the price.


----------



## elimist (Apr 14, 2010)

Trade in for gift card


----------



## delibird22 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gamecube controllers, as they can play both virtual console and Gamecube games.


----------



## justinwright (Apr 14, 2010)

It would stun me to see systems and such on there, like nintendo ds lites and dsi's.

Special items that not many people have..
Clear Crystal cases like the ones on DX..

all those things would make me buy more..

making ShopTemp more of an all around experence for me.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An Acekard2i is $20 roughly. it'd be a better investment in the long run


----------



## mario41001 (Apr 15, 2010)

How about a wii taiko drum controller


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 18, 2010)

Open Pandora!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 18, 2010)

it would be good if you actually said what class your uSD cards are, that is more important than the manufacturer or where they are made really.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 18, 2010)

An EX4 definetly


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 18, 2010)

Accessories and controllers from:
http://www.mayflash.com/

Particularly the USB connectors and GC controllers.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing some VGA cables for the wii on Shoptemp.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd like to see these actually.







They're the small blue game cases that came with the Original R4DS, this site sells them separately but I've no intention of buying from then, since they stock just about every R4 clone you can find.

They make a nice cheap solution for storing 2 DS games or flashcarts, I use one already to carry around my Acekard 2i, and Soul Silver.


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd like to see real Kingtons micro SD cards from Japan cause i received a fake one from Taïwan along with my AK2i.


----------



## Flexibility (Apr 20, 2010)

WiFi adapters ;o

I need one of those, but that stuff is expensive as hell in Holland. (Like €35-50, that's probably like $45-70, they're crazy)


Oh btw, if I missed them, link me xD


----------



## clegion (Apr 20, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Open Pandora!


+1


----------



## sk8erbilly (Apr 21, 2010)

Ds/Wii wifi usb connectors like this.




Spoiler


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

sk8erbilly said:
			
		

> Ds/Wii wifi usb connectors like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are an official product of Nintendo, and I believe they were discontinued.
I doubt Shoptemp will ever stock them.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> sk8erbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be nice too.


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 22, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-1
Why would you trust them...?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 25, 2010)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because they are open


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Apr 25, 2010)

cheap PSP pandora batteries


----------



## theplasmastorm (Apr 27, 2010)

How about M3 Reals to go along with the M3 Zeros


----------



## Krestent (Apr 28, 2010)

How about things like a preorder page for the WiiKey Fusion?


----------



## gameguy95 (May 4, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> How about things like a preorder page for the WiiKey Fusion?


i thought that was out months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh well, good thing i found DarkCORP then


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2010)

Pinky-Thumb Body Muscle Massager with Strength Controller
Every good store should have it:


----------



## gameguy95 (May 16, 2010)

PC Processors (e.g. the Intel Core i7)
Computer Hard Drives
Desktop Computer RAM
Laptop Computer RAM (DDR)


----------



## xmanfit0 (May 16, 2010)

I'd like to suggest some Tri-wing screwdrivers. Preferably decent quality ones that wont strip the screws


----------



## The Pi (May 16, 2010)

xmanfit0 said:
			
		

> I'd like to suggest some Tri-wing screwdrivers. Preferably decent quality ones that wont strip the screws


they have them link
did you even look?


----------



## xmanfit0 (May 16, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> xmanfit0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, missed 'em. But now I'd like to suggest the sturdier ones that wont strip the screw

Also, some S-video cables for the wii (yes, I know there is the component cable one)


----------



## quartercast (May 23, 2010)

< is wiiiiishing for Letcool N350JP to be stocked on ShopTemp ;D





















*Main Features - Chingrish translation*

Game: supports 8-bit, 16-bit and 32-bit mass NES, GB, GBC, SFC, SMC, MD, GBA, etc. games.
Doubles games: support for two people to use the handle doubles play against.
Shape Design: fashion design, compact size, adjustable hand-carrying rope easier to use.
Video feature: support for 720P HD, RMVB, DAT, RM, MPEG1, MPEG2, MPEG4, FLV, H.263 (3GP), H.264, WMV, AVI, ASF, 3GP, VOB, etc. video formats.
Audio format: MP3, WMA, AAC, AMR, WMV, ADPCM, WAV, OGG, APE, FLAC and other mainstream audio formats.
Multi-function equalizer, 3D virtual surround sound.
Multi-tasking, reading e-books at the same time listening to music.
Camera Features: 300 megapixel digital camera, portable mini-DV machines.
Video output: NTSC / PAL selectable, DVD effects, can be used for DVD players and game consoles use.
FM radio: manual and automatic selection in the 76.0MHz ~ 108.0MHz frequency channel.
Digital recording: Kelu Yin, and stored for the AAC format.
Photo View: zoom in, zoom, rotate and slide playing JPG files.
E-book: Support TXT file reading, set bookmarks and automatic browsing support.
Calendar: time display, reminder settings.
TF Card: Extrapolation TF card, maximum support high-speed 32GB card.
Other: built-in dual speakers, USB2.0 transfer, resource management functionality.






Clicki the world, peoples


----------



## NeoRame (May 23, 2010)

the "BuckShot" from Komodo (schotgun for wii)

this product are availeble in black and metalic red:

http://www.innexinc.com/product_detail.php...=0&brand=38

the model numbers are:
KMD-W-1070 (red)
KMD-W-1339 (black)

this product ate available on amazon.com too.

kind regards
NeoRame


----------



## RupeeClock (May 23, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

>



Haha, this thing is literally a DSi minus the top screen, right down to the camera icon the shoulder buttons.

Is it actually any good, compared to say, the Pandora A320/A330?


----------



## Hakoda (May 23, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> PC Processors (e.g. the Intel Core i7)
> Computer Hard Drives
> Desktop Computer RAM
> Laptop Computer RAM (DDR)


Shoptemp is a gaming store with some Misc. items but its not a computer hardware store. Go to NewEgg for that kind of stuff.


----------



## quartercast (May 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> quartercast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure yet, but it's caused a bit of excitement due to its relatively powerful Sunplus 8000 chipset/ARM926 processor. I'm dying to see some reviews come out about this, a couple of devs have expressed interest in it.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 24, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> I'm not sure yet, but it's caused a bit of excitement due to its relatively powerful Sunplus 8000 chipset/ARM926 processor. I'm dying to see some reviews come out about this, a couple of devs have expressed interest in it.


I've always looked to the GP2X/Wiz for emulation, but it's always eventually disappointed me because of the crappy analogue sticks or pseudo d-pads, that take the joy out of playing the games.

I'm a sucker for this sort of thing, I'd love to see what comes of this LetCool, it might finally be the device I'm looking for.

I mean come on, it flat-out copies the DSi bottom half.


----------



## quartercast (May 24, 2010)

Yeah its gorgeous isn't it! It's even got the dsi matte finish, and shoulder buttons completely beat the pants off the A320. Man I really really hope shoptemp will be stocking this, I'm having trouble getting it from anywhere else. Plus I just like supporting the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some more links discussing the Letcool Gamestation.

http://www.gp32x.com/board/index.php?/topi...letcool-n350jp/
http://boards.dingoonity.org/other-game-sy...ol-gamestation/


----------



## tk_saturn (May 31, 2010)

Can someone add the R4DS Compact version to ShopTemp's inventory?

http://www.ndscardsale.com/product/R4-Micr...for-NDS-DS-Lite

They should be the same as ShopTemp are already selling, but just the cart on it's own in compact packaging = Lower cost + Lower Shipping costs.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 1, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Can someone add the R4DS Compact version to ShopTemp's inventory?
> 
> http://www.ndscardsale.com/product/R4-Micr...for-NDS-DS-Lite
> 
> They should be the same as ShopTemp are already selling, but just the cart on it's own in compact packaging = Lower cost + Lower Shipping costs.


It doesn't look like the compact version includes the game case or the crappy microSD adapter.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 1, 2010)

On the back of the compact packaging, there's space for one of the generic Card Readers, it's upto the retailer if they supply one with it. NCS sellone with, and one without.

I would take a photo, but I don't know where i've put the packaging.

They're going to coming from the same supplier as the the big box packages with the case/strap/reader, so I can't see why ShopTemp isn't already selling them.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 1, 2010)

More DS case replacements, and Wii Case mods/Drive Lights/Fans.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 8, 2010)

M3 GBA Expansion Pack for DS and DS Lite owners whom either have the M3 Real or Plan on buying the M3i Zero.


----------



## elgpostei (Jun 15, 2010)

I know it's been suggested before, but N64/GC to USB (PC) adapters! People would buy them like crazy!


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 24, 2010)

EX4i cart, its looking to be promising but idk


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm sure its already requested but can you add more DS Lite parts and XCM [farmer] products?

-hinges
-L R shoulder buttons
-power switch

pretty much what DX has in stock


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Jul 12, 2010)

official Hori brand Nintendo DSi Screen protectors as i don't know a legit place to get them (im shaky on Ebay) and it would be something i would buy 100% (they have DSi screen protectors but in the item info it says "_*Note*: This product is not official Hori brand as the image suggests._" )


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Jul 12, 2010)

M3 Perfect Lites. Those are some of the best GBA flashcarts around.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 17, 2010)

Screen protectors for DSi XL would be nice


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 17, 2010)

They need more replacement cases for the ds lite perhaps even a naruto one


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you really want your DS to look like a block of cheese?

Actually, what I'd like to see out of Shoptemp is a selection of Slot-2 flashcarts with expandable memory, like the old Supercard Lite.
These flashcarts are excellent as a rom-dumping utility.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 17, 2010)

They need to add one of these Save Adapter Plus 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adapter-Plus-Backu...s/dp/B003D49C2W

You see a few people asking for them.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> They need to add one of these Save Adapter Plus
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adapter-Plus-Backu...s/dp/B003D49C2W
> 
> You see a few people asking for them.


+1

More slot 2 stuff like said a few posts above the M3 GBA expansion is a must.

They could try to make a deal with the people who make the Pandora. They would definitely sell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and bring back the WODE


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 17, 2010)

From what I gather, ShopTemp is run by the same people as iShopVideoGame, who also run GamesYeah and also GameYeeeah.com There's a fair amount of intresting stuff on the last site http://www.gameyeeeah.com/index.php?c=prod...p;platform_id=2 Can't see why it's not on ShopTemp.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> From what I gather, ShopTemp is run by the same people as iShopVideoGame, who also run GamesYeah and also GameYeeeah.com There's a fair amount of intresting stuff on the last site http://www.gameyeeeah.com/index.php?c=prod...p;platform_id=2 Can't see why it's not on ShopTemp.


Isn't it run by a friend of Costello? I'm sure I read that somewhere


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, but for example Gamesyeeeah was listed as an affiliate http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=32250 back in 2006. There's no reason why he couldn't be friends with the people behind them.

I'm sure it's mentioned in a podcast of something somewhere.

For a long time iShopVideoGames was the affiliate on filetrip too.


----------



## riverchen (Jul 18, 2010)

Ak2i. All i freakin want.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 18, 2010)

riverchen said:
			
		

> Ak2i. All i freakin want.


So buy one, they have them, lol.


----------



## Adr990 (Jul 20, 2010)

I would like to see SDXC cards and 3DS Flashcards once available. Of course.
Otherwise 32GB Micro SD cards could do the job too.
(So yes, where are the 32GB Micro SD cards? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Any chance you guys could get your hands on Class4 Micro SD cards? Or maybe 6?

I mean I will buy like 3 to 5 games at launch, going to school or traveling with that much games will be a pain. And if I lose one of them I don't have a backup etc.


Anyhow, keep up the great prices and service. I'm to buy stuff here as soon the 3DS is released.
(Screen protectors and protection cases etc)


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 22, 2010)

This might sound like a somewhat silly suggestion, but hear me out.
What if you added a gifting option to Shoptemp?
When you order it, your flashcart and other contents arrive in a giftbox ready to give to someone dear, like a child or a friend, ideal for wrapping too.
Even better if you order the Premium flashing + updating service, the flashcart is ready to use, right out of the box.

I got the idea when I saw this Christmas special edition of the R4 Gold.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 22, 2010)

I LOLed

but a gifting thing would be good.

Give a man a game he will be happy for hours.
Give a man an Acekard he will be happy forever.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 23, 2010)

XCM Vbox2 Advanced
The RGB to USB adapter for hooking up just about any console up and recording some video easy.
These are about eighty bucks in cost though and not all that popular so dunno if it'll make much sales but I've been planning to get one for some time now.
Well, actually the older Vbox that would hook up a Wii or Xbox video straight to USB.
Those are limited to one console each and range at the same price sadly.

Also according to this source its supposed to come with a video splitter.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ltVniCWKU

Sadly ConsoleSource doesn't seem to have this splitter with their units so no idea if its really true or not.

Heres some links to other shops that have em. Would be awesome to see it at ShopTemp some day just to make things easier.


Spoiler



http://www.amazon.com/XCM-VBOX-2-Pc/dp/B003H96366
http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-86-49-en-70-3syd.html
http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...ore-p-3049.html
http://www.divineo.com/cgi-bin/div-us/zz-wii-vb2.html



Edit: Oh and I second the gift box idea. That would be awesome.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 28, 2010)

EX4DS


----------



## iFish (Jul 28, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> EX4DS



NOOO!!! iH8 my EX4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sucks


----------



## popoffka (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, maybe this was already answered, but what happened to WODE? Why isn't it on sale anymore?


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Jul 30, 2010)

a GBA Expansion pack, maybe?


----------



## Flame (Jul 31, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> M3 GBA Expansion Pack for DS and DS Lite owners whom either have the M3 Real or Plan on buying the M3i Zero.



i second this and other GBA carts. not just the 3in1.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 6, 2010)

WODE JUKEBOX!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 6, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				TeenDev said:
			
		

> Pinky-Thumb Body Muscle Massager with Strength Controller
> Every good store should have it:






sorry for double post... but... that looks like a dildo! LOL


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 12, 2010)

Some GameCube memory card would be nice. A gamecube controller extension cord is also a plus.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not sure they take any notice of this thread...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 12, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'm not sure they take any notice of this thread...


Maybe we should file ticket to them?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a good idea, how about EZ Flash 3in1 bundles.
The 3in1 is a common accessory to Slot-1 flashcarts, how about knocking off a couple of dollars when you purchase a 3in1 with an Acekard 2i or higher value flashcart?

I wouldn't say do the offer with something as cheap as the $6 R4DS though.


----------



## c_house (Aug 15, 2010)

GP2X WIZ, the Dingoo A320 and 30 suck balls compared to it, the Pandora would be nice but I don't think they are easy to get at the moment.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 15, 2010)

c_house said:
			
		

> GP2X WIZ, the Dingoo A320 and 30 suck balls compared to it, the Pandora would be nice but I don't think they are easy to get at the moment.


Haven't you heard? The Wiz is on its way out now.
Infact, the Caanoo is on its way very soon! The stock is shipping from Korea...tomorrow!
I already pre-ordered my Caanoo from Play-asia.com
http://www.play-asia.com/SOap-23-83-zvy-71...49-en-84-k.html



Anyway, I'm doubtful that Shoptemp would be able to stock the caanoo considering what they generally sell and what its used for. GPH are trying to establish a more legitimate and professional business front than something like the Dingoo.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 15, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'm not sure they take any notice of this thread...


I can assure you they do take notice! But a lot of items just aren't possible. They told me that even if they could get some, the prices they could sell them at might not be competitive enough against other stores (eg. deal extreme etc.)

They're currently adding a new line of products for iPhone, iPod etc. Some cool stuff going up from what I've seen.


----------



## LuteFrute (Aug 17, 2010)

In addition to adding the Caanoo to Shoptemp, how about some Caanoo cases and accessories like tv-out cables, lanyards, ac adapters, stylus, and wifi dongles?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 17, 2010)

I just notice something minor, Click Me

Looks to me like the same one ShopTemp sells. I'm wondering if ShopTemp can offer the remaing six colors as well?


----------



## mark520 (Aug 17, 2010)

*F-16* of Dingoo Technology to match the A-330 handheld game console, 

At length , F-16 is a wireless game controller, which  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Build-in 2.4 GHz wireless transmitter, adapt for remote controlling  A330

Use 2xAA alkaline batterrise

Working distance up to 8m, maximum is 10m

6-axis inductive movement function

Channel-mating function between the game pad and the receiver

Rubberized grips with comforable feeling when use

waoh, a wonderful friend of mine.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2010)

mark520 said:
			
		

> *F-16* of Dingoo Technology to match the A-330 handheld game console,



They already sell it.


----------



## Adr990 (Aug 23, 2010)

Playstation Jailbreak! (original and clones please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd buy the clone only though.)


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 25, 2010)

Can we get more DS/DSi spare parts? 

Shoptemp needs more DS/i products (mic's, more case shells, chargers, hinges etc.) hell jack the price a bit higher, I'd pay the extra $ just for peace of mind that my product comes working.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Oct 11, 2010)

Triple DS USB Charger Cable (Has GBASP/NDS Phat, DSL, and DSi/XL adapters on it)

DSTTi-ADV
DSTT-ADV (these are both DSTT clones, but they are VERY good  They last longer than the 'normal' DSTT...  Also, they're black and side-loading)


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 12, 2010)

ZAGG invisibleSHIELDs (they have them for all types of DS I believe!)

I would really like to see this marketed if you can make profit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, perhaps, Snap-on skin/cases for the DSs.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jakeysaurus said:
			
		

> ZAGG invisibleSHIELDs (they have them for all types of DS I believe!)
> 
> I would really like to see this marketed if you can make profit.
> 
> ...


Have you used it? It is quite pricy.


----------



## X1pheR (Oct 23, 2010)

+1 for some high class micro-sd cards with good performance except the current class 2 cards available. also good accessories like hori screens, snap-on kits for dsi etc like mentioned above...


----------



## Etalon (Oct 23, 2010)

I really want cool stickers for flashcards. Maybe even the usual "R4DS" sticker.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd love to see screen protectors for the DS systems. I have a DSi XL that's in need of a screen protector, only problem is no stores sell it...


----------



## lj44 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would like it if they had replacement parts for the buttons, since all they have are shells and screens


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 5, 2010)

iSmartDS, if you do I will $$$ it and shoptemp will have more $$$.


----------



## vegemikee (Nov 5, 2010)

Wii accessories would be nice.  Rummaging through DX's catalog endlessly tends to be a pain.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 13, 2010)

Since they are selling miniSD cards they may aswell sell miniSD to SD adapters since they are hard to find too.


----------



## bmg1001 (Nov 14, 2010)

Dear ShopTemp,

I would like to see the iPlayer Added, it would be awesome to have it, as some say, its made by the Supercard DS Team, so why not sell it and add it under the SuperCard section, not  a bad idea, right? I would also like to see the iSmart Line of Products added, the iSmart Premium and the iSmart MM when its released.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 14, 2010)

Telescoping Stylus's!
I've got 2 and they are very nice.

AND I'M NOT USED TO NORMAL STYLUS'S ANYMORE >.>


----------



## floydo (Nov 21, 2010)

I would love to see the WODE (Wii Optical Drive Emulator) on shoptemp as it is so expensive on the site i want to buy it.
http://www.wodejukebox.com/


----------



## Sop (Nov 21, 2010)

Open Pandora! Has to have one or i'll never use shoptemp again.


----------



## dreamseller (Nov 30, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I'd love to see screen protectors for the DS systems. I have a DSi XL that's in need of a screen protector, only problem is no stores sell it...


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.42320

there ya go )


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

dreamseller said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I only have $.45 in my paypal. damn, damn.

Also, seeing as how ShopTemp sells the PS3 Jailbreak, I would LOVE it if they sold a good PS2 modchip.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> Open Pandora! Has to have one or i'll never use shoptemp again.
> Oh i wish, but:
> 
> QUOTESince the Pandora is a project started by only a few people, you won't find it in stores or big online shops.
> ...


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 3, 2010)

I would like the Gemei A330, please!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2010)

Microsd -> Ms Pro Duo adapters?


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

Gemei A330, please. We all want it, and I have store credit to waste.


----------

